# Young Justice



## bobcarn (Nov 18, 2001)

Anyone watch Young Justice?

I've been following it, and I'm always impressed with how well it's done. The graphics are good, the action scenes are choreographed well, the writing is good... each episode feels very high quality. Also, it has a strong serial feel to it. Many plots are spread across a few episodes, and some elements are ongoing. This lets it feel like the stories aren't crammed.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I've been a fan since the first episode. I have a few reservations about what happened between the end of Season 1 and the beginning of Season 2 (Last weekend's spieode), though.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Watch with the kids. Great show. Really well done.


----------



## holee (Dec 12, 2000)

I enjoy it a lot. And it's the last touch of pre-52-reboot DC characters that I still miss, like Captain Marvel.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I didn't like it at first--to cookie cutter. It's gotten better recently, though--it's now part of my weekly 2 hours of TV (Young Justice, Transformers: Prime, Iron Man Armored Adventures, Avengers, and usually a little bit of old Transformers or Batman).

The new DC Shorts running during commercial breaks are excellent, especially the Tiny Teen Titans.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The DC Shorts version of "Teen Titanic" was pretty funny.

Just watched the first two episodes of this "Invasion" season. Some questions:

(1) This season picks up five years after the first season ended?
(2) Beast Boy's powers are derived from a blood transfusion from Miss Martian? That's a whole new origin for him, isn't it? I still remember him from the Doom Patrol and Teen Titans days.
(3) Lagoon Boy? Where did he come from?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> The DC Shorts version of "Teen Titanic" was pretty funny.
> 
> Just watched the first two episodes of this "Invasion" season. Some questions:
> 
> ...


This series is set in an alternate universe sp they get to play around a bit.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Fleegle said:


> I've been a fan since the first episode. I have a few reservations about what happened between the end of Season 1 and the beginning of Season 2 (Last weekend's spieode), though.


I heard a tease for a new episode of Young Justice before today's new Green Lantern. My season pass for it showed nothing. After some searching, it looks like season 2 of the show is actually called *Young Justice: Invasion*.

I see Invasion mentioned above, but even then I didn't get what was going on.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

It's kind of weird that season one went' right into season 2 the next week, and jumped 5 years.

But it was an interesting jump, and a pretty good show.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Also, "DC Nation"? What happened to the "DC Multiverse"? Did Marvel trademark the use of "Universe"?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Also, "DC Nation"? What happened to the "DC Multiverse"? Did Marvel trademark the use of "Universe"?


You are behind. Now it is the New 52!


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

Graymalkin said:


> Also, "DC Nation"? What happened to the "DC Multiverse"? Did Marvel trademark the use of "Universe"?


I think DC Nation is just the monicker for the TV block on Cartoon Network, including the goofy shorts during commercials. I don't think it is meant to encompass the entire universe.

To answer the original question, love the show, watch it with the kids (8 & 10). Got them into the old Justice League and Unlimited series last year. Same high quality stories.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

bobcarn said:


> Anyone watch Young Justice?
> 
> I've been following it, and I'm always impressed with how well it's done. The graphics are good, the action scenes are choreographed well, the writing is good... each episode feels very high quality. Also, it has a strong serial feel to it. Many plots are spread across a few episodes, and some elements are ongoing. This lets it feel like the stories aren't crammed.


I'm enjoying it as it isn't dumbed down for kids.

The creator and writer of Young Justice is Greg Weisman, best known for creating the excellent Disney Gargoyles series that aired in the 90's. There are a lot of parallels between the two shows as both have (had) fairly complex story lines, character development and slightly darker tones.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

There is also a tie-in comics boot series that tells alot of backstory that happens between episodes.

It's really good too.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

Am I not noticing him, or has Aqualad not appeared in Season 2 yet? 

I'm also surprised at how few Justice League members there are and how any members of Young ustice there are now. If memory serves, it's about 20 each.


----------



## Revolutionary (Dec 1, 2004)

Hoffer said:


> I heard a tease for a new episode of Young Justice before today's new Green Lantern. My season pass for it showed nothing. After some searching, it looks like season 2 of the show is actually called *Young Justice: Invasion*.
> 
> I see Invasion mentioned above, but even then I didn't get what was going on.


I really like this show, and I am INFINITELY annoyed that I didn't catch the last two weeks because Cartoon Network changed the title and my SP didn't catch it. I'm used to this show disappearing for a few weeks at a stretch, so I didn't mind it for 2 weeks. The SP showed "no upcoming episodes." Completely randomly came upon this thread! Grrrr.

Thanks for the heads up, Hoffer. Off to the torrents...

EDIT: It's kind of a throw-back to the older Justice League show that changed to "Justice League: Unlimited" between seasons 2 and 3. Same thing happened to me then! Fool me twice... :-/


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I accidently went to the *Season Pass Alert* forum here at TCF just after I realized the name change. I noticed that forum had a notice of the name change. I never, ever go into that forum, but I should go into it at least once a week. I had an issue with the show Psych earlier this year that I would have caught if I'd gone into that forum.

I ended up getting the first episode of this new season off usenet. Episode 2 is on multiple times throughout the week and I've already recorded and watched it.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Hoffer said:


> I heard a tease for a new episode of Young Justice before today's new Green Lantern. My season pass for it showed nothing. After some searching, it looks like season 2 of the show is actually called *Young Justice: Invasion*.
> 
> I see Invasion mentioned above, but even then I didn't get what was going on.


Grr, I didn't catch the name change. I was wondering why I hadn't gotten an episode the last 2 weeks.


----------



## Fleegle (Jan 15, 2002)

I only noticed because I saw a torrent for Season 2 episode 1 on tvtorrents.com last week. I figured Canada was already running Season 2 an cartoon Nework was holding off. When I saw the CN bug on the torrent, I searched and saw the name change and how it had broken the season pass.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I noticed because there was a new Green Lantern and no new Young Justice. Came here to confirm.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I noticed because there was a new Green Lantern and no new Young Justice. Came here to confirm.


Yeah, 2 weeks in a row, I heard a promo for a new Young Justice while watching Green Lantern. Then nothing would record and I finally decided to put on my investigator hat.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I only noticed two weeks ago because I record this along with GL every saturday morning. I got a new GL episode and wondered why no Young Justice. I looked at the guide for the following saturday, noticed the name change, and set up the Invasion SP in time for the repeat on sunday morning.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

My Comcast box has picked up everything, so either their guide data doesn't reflect the new name, or they use some other kind of logic.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Show came back for two weeks and was then put on ani unannounced hiatus until 2013. Thanks for nothing Cartoon Network.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Show came back for two weeks and was then put on ani unannounced hiatus until 2013. Thanks for nothing Cartoon Network.


Boo!


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Huh. I was wondering why my YJ and GL recordings from saturday morning were of some "how to train your dragon" show...


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Show came back for two weeks and was then put on ani unannounced hiatus until 2013. Thanks for nothing Cartoon Network.


I'm bitter about the Thundercats reboot cancellation as well. It was great!


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

whitson77 said:


> I'm bitter about the Thundercats reboot cancellation as well. It was great!


Technically it wasn't cancelled, but it might as well have been since no one is working on it. I agree it's a shame.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Huh. I was wondering why my YJ and GL recordings from saturday morning were of some "how to train your dragon" show...


Yeah that sucks, especially since when the show comes back the air date will say those episodes will have already aired so it's likely the TiVo won't record them. The episodes were on iTunes, but were pulled.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Figaro said:


> Show came back for two weeks and was then put on ani unannounced hiatus until 2013. Thanks for nothing Cartoon Network.


FYI,

This past weeks episodes of 'Young Justice' and 'Green Lantern' (10-13-12) didn't air on broadcast tv but are available via magical means (sourced from iTunes most likely).


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Damn - just watched it and that's quite a cliff-hanger to go on hiatus with.

(found it on tvtorrents)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

I know the YJ was up on YouTube. I wasn't aware that the GL episode was available anywhere.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

This has started airing again, but because the air dates are wrong, "new" Season Passes won't pick it up. There was a new episode today. It will repeat tomorrow morning. The next few weeks have the wrong air date as well.


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

morac said:


> This has started airing again, but because the air dates are wrong, "new" Season Passes won't pick it up. There was a new episode today. It will repeat tomorrow morning. The next few weeks have the wrong air date as well.


Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Mine recorded but I might have repeats set for recording too.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Thanks. I'll adjust my SP and get the missed episode via magical means


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Damn - can't find it anywhere.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

scooterboy said:


> Damn - can't find it anywhere.


https://www.google.com/search?q=you...858,d.eWU&fp=f4f0531f9dfe2196&biw=768&bih=928


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

morac said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=you...858,d.eWU&fp=f4f0531f9dfe2196&biw=768&bih=928


I saw that one last fall - I thought we were talking about a new episode?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

scooterboy said:


> I saw that one last fall - I thought we were talking about a new episode?


Technically it is new. That episode was accidently put up on iTunes for a brief time before being removed. It was downloaded and made available via magical means in the fall. It wasn't to officially air until now.

You probably watched it via iTunes or magical means in the fall.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Malcontent said:


> You probably watched it via iTunes or magical means in the fall.


That's probably it. So I really didn't miss one yet, and I've adjusted my SP for this saturday. Cool!


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Malcontent said:


> Technically it is new. That episode was accidently put up on iTunes for a brief time before being removed. It was downloaded and made available via magical means in the fall. It wasn't to officially air until now.


Remember that it was still listed in TV listings up to the time that it was supposed to air; quite a few people (myself included) were surprised to se an episode of the _How to Train Your Dragon_ series recorded in its place.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> Remember that it was still listed in TV listings up to the time that it was supposed to air; quite a few people (myself included) were surprised to se an episode of the _How to Train Your Dragon_ series recorded in its place.


You mean that wasnt' Beast Boy???


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Looks like neither Green Lantern nor Young Justice are long for this world.

http://sciencefiction.com/2013/01/2...aced-by-beware-the-batman-and-teen-titans-go/


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Looks like neither Green Lantern nor Young Justice are long for this world.
> 
> http://sciencefiction.com/2013/01/2...aced-by-beware-the-batman-and-teen-titans-go/


That stinks! I enjoy both of those shows.


----------



## Bill Reeves (Jul 18, 2002)

Figaro said:


> Looks like neither Green Lantern nor Young Justice are long for this world.
> 
> http://sciencefiction.com/2013/01/2...aced-by-beware-the-batman-and-teen-titans-go/


I am not at all surprised by this, given how Cartoon Network yanked both shows a few months back and only brought them back in January. I'm not going to miss Green Lantern much, but Young Justice has been a pretty good interpretation of the DC Universe.

How about those Super Friends in the episode on Feburary 2? Good stuff.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Bill Reeves said:


> I am not at all surprised by this, given how Cartoon Network yanked both shows a few months back and only brought them back in January. I'm not going to miss Green Lantern much, but Young Justice has been a pretty good interpretation of the DC Universe.
> 
> How about those Super Friends in the episode on Feburary 2? Good stuff.


Green Lantern has grown on me. I will. Miss them both and I certainly won't watch the Titans abomination.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Figaro said:


> Green Lantern has grown on me. I will. Miss them both and I certainly won't watch the Titans abomination.


Did you ever watch it when it was its own series (and the characters really were teenagers, unlike the version that shows up occasionally on DC Nation)?

(For those of you who don't already know this, "Teen Titans Go!" is the title used for the comic book version of the original anime-style _Teen Titans_ TV series.)


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes. Did not like it.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I wonder if maybe people don't like Green Lantern in space? Maybe an Earth based show would have gone over better.

I also wonder if they are killing Young Justice to make room for a real Justice League cartoon. Since there is talk of a Justice League movie.

I like both of them. Also said that the Tron cartoon got canned. At least I think I heard that. I really liked that show.


----------



## doom1701 (May 15, 2001)

I never liked Young Justice enough to bother with it beyond "Oh, I've got nothing to do...I guess I'll watch Young Justice." The characters seemed so wooden, and it seemed to rely a lot on everybody just beating up the bad guy (which, admittedly, is a problem that pretty much all superhero shows and movies deal with).


----------



## lachacg (Jan 11, 2003)

doom1701 said:


> The characters seemed so wooden, and it seemed to rely a lot on everybody just beating up the bad guy (which, admittedly, is a problem that pretty much all superhero shows and movies deal with).


Huh, that's exactly the opposite of my take on it. The characters have quite a bit a depth (for a 30 minute kids show), from keeping too many secrets, to bad personal decisions, to adolescent dating all with consequences good and bad. Enough so, that it keeps me interested while my kids enjoy the superhero fighting part while we watch together. Even moreso on the most recent episode of Green Lantern.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

Did the 4 January episodes not air on CN? I suddenly got the Feb 2 episode and had clearly missed at least 4 episodes.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

WinBear said:


> Did the 4 January episodes not air on CN? I suddenly got the Feb 2 episode and had clearly missed at least 4 episodes.


They aired, but the air date in the guide data was wrong so first run passes wouldn't pick them up.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

lachacg said:


> Huh, that's exactly the opposite of my take on it. The characters have quite a bit a depth (for a 30 minute kids show), from keeping too many secrets, to bad personal decisions, to adolescent dating all with consequences good and bad. Enough so, that it keeps me interested while my kids enjoy the superhero fighting part while we watch together. Even moreso on the most recent episode of Green Lantern.


Greg Weisman produces Young Justice so I think most of the complex story lines are probably do to him. He also created/produced Gargoyles which had very complicated arching story lines and a lot of character development.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Greg_Weisman


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump............

*Netflix might make a 3rd season of 'Young Justice'.*

http://geektyrant.com/news/netflix-currently-reviewing-young-justice-stats-for-potential-season-3



> CBR and voice actor Khary Payton (Aqualad, Cyborg) are reporting that Netflix is currently looking at the numbers for Young Justice, and if they like what they see...WE WILL GET A 3RD SEASON OF THE SHOW!





> Payton is asking us fans need to get the hashtag #renewyoungjustice going again, so make sure to tweet that as much as you can!


http://www.techtimes.com/articles/1...ix-considering-a-revival-of-young-justice.htm



> Fans of animated series Young Justice now have a new call for action: watch the series on Netflix to potentially help its chances of getting picked up by the subscription service.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

While that would be nice, the articles are very misleading, especially the first one. The articles reference and original article which references tweets from Khary Payton and Greg Weismann, neither of who said Netflix is doing anything. Both tweets basically say they hope it will come back. Nothing is states about being in talks with Netflix.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

https://twitter.com/hashtag/renewyoungjustice?src=hash


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump....

*Young Justice being revived for new season*

Cult hit DC animated series Young Justice being revived for new season


> Warner Bros. Animation has begun production on a third season of all-new episodes, continuing the saga started back in 2010 when the series first launched. The studio promises Season 3 will bring "new twists, turns and dangerous new threats for the team." At this point, the only thing Warner Bros. has announced is that a new season is in the works, and there's still no word as to where (or when) these episodes might debut. Considering the show has been a solid hit for Netflix, that would certainly look to be one option.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

Glad to see another season is coming. I might be in my 40s, but I still like watching super hero cartoons.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

That is a pleasant surprise.

Speaking of there was a ridiculous Teen Titans Go / Young Justice crossover last year.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Bump..

Young Justice Gets New Title And Release Date


> The project will be called Young Justice: Outsiders, but surprisingly it won't be hitting Netflix as some had originally thought. Young Justice: Outsiders will launch on the new Warner Bros. Digital Network, a streaming service built just for WB, in 2018. The series is already in production along with a new Titans series, but there will be some who aren't keen on the fact that they will have to add a new streaming service to the already packed climate to view it. Still, those same fans will be happy to finally see the team in action once again.
> 
> The third season will feature a coming of age story arc with a much darker mission, one that has them trying to stop a meta-human trafficking ring.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

I am not adding another streaming service. Guess I will wait.

Sent from my LG-H811 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> Bump..
> 
> Young Justice Gets New Title And Release Date


Hmm. Odd name. Is it Young Justice or the Outsiders?


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

Series Premiere 1/4/19


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

New episodes starting tomorrow.

Young Justice Season 3 Episode 1 - Justice League Opening Scene

*Spoilers*


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

Thanks for the heads up! This will make 2 things I'm viewing with the DC Universe app. :expressionless:


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Peter000 said:


> Thanks for the heads up! This will make 2 things I'm viewing with the DC Universe app. :expressionless:


It looks like they've set it up so that there's always one original DC releasing weekly. After Young Justice finishes this part of the season, Doom Patrol starts.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

realityboy said:


> It looks like they've set it up so that there's always one original DC releasing weekly. After Young Justice finishes this part of the season, Doom Patrol starts.


Just a warning about DC Universe, but things that are on there "expire". I don't think any shows produced specifically for DC Universe will expire, but they removed a number of movies Jan 1st and added others.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

morac said:


> Just a warning about DC Universe, but things that are on there "expire". I don't think any shows produced specifically for DC Universe will expire, but they removed a number of movies Jan 1st and added others.


Ouch. That's not great. I do remember reading that it would be a rotating selection of comics. I didn't think they'd do the same with the shows and movies.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

realityboy said:


> Ouch. That's not great. I do remember reading that it would be a rotating selection of comics. I didn't think they'd do the same with the shows and movies.


Yeah they do. Here's a list of what left and what's coming.


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/path%3D%252Fr%252FDCuniverse%252Fcomments%252Fa9zfqf%252F


----------



## Peter000 (Apr 15, 2002)

morac said:


> Just a warning about DC Universe, but things that are on there "expire". I don't think any shows produced specifically for DC Universe will expire, but they removed a number of movies Jan 1st and added others.


Wow, I didn't realize. Thanks for the heads up on that. I don't think I'll be renewing my DCU sub.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

New episodes start July 2.


----------



## Malcontent (Sep 5, 2004)

FYI,

3 new episodes are now available.


----------



## hairyblue (Feb 25, 2002)

Malcontent said:


> FYI,
> 
> 3 new episodes are now available.


Oh, I thought it was July 4th when this started. I must have be confusing stranger things release date. Thanks for the heads up!


----------

